# electrical equipment uk to us



## stuuie (Aug 16, 2011)

I am moving to Miami in November and was wondering if my electrical equipment will work.
Everything was bought in the UK 


I am curious if my LCD TV's will work on the different voltage


----------



## libville (Oct 11, 2011)

stuuie said:


> I am moving to Miami in November and was wondering if my electrical equipment will work.
> Everything was bought in the UK
> 
> I am curious if my LCD TV's will work on the different voltage


You would have to get a transformer for anything like a stereo, hairdryer or TV. If the voltage is large and you just use an outlet adapter you may want to get a fire extinguisher.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

stuuie said:


> I am moving to Miami in November and was wondering if my electrical equipment will work.
> Everything was bought in the UK
> 
> 
> I am curious if my LCD TV's will work on the different voltage


Most electronic devices in Europe, especially big/expensive devices like TVs, computers, etc. support US and Europe voltage differences, but you should check your power supplies to make sure they support 110 volts/60 Hz. If it does not, you should probably just leave it in the UK. If it does, you will need a plug adapter, of course.

Your TV will probably be fine if it is hooked up to an HD device, most european TVs support 60 Hz, but again you should check your TV specs to see what signals it supports. I live in France and have an LCD TV I bought here but have a US Xbox and DVD player hooked up to it with no problems.

Small electronics are going to be less likely to support multiple voltages and they are pretty cheap to replace in the US, so bringing hair dryers and stuff isn't going to be worth it.


----------



## bbflboy (Oct 17, 2011)

Highly doubtful. UK uses 240v, US uses 110v but you need to check if the appliances are multi-voltage ready. A lot of computers tend to be but anything demanding a lot of watts won't.

What I did was buy a couple of voltage convertors. Here's a good shop to get some:

voltageconverters dot com


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Voltage converters will work for small appliances, like hair dryers and such - but for anything larger than that you'll need electric transformers. These are heavy little gadgets - and they throw off lots of heat when they're in use. But they work better than the travel converters for anything more than a hand-held appliance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

